

Did Adobe copy my idea? - QuantumDoja

Adobe's new product "Photoshop Nav" looks identical to one I talked about on
the 21st August 2010 on HackerNews, I would love to know where they got the idea from?<p>My Product: http://hotkeys.gameweaver.com/<p>Adobe's Product: http://www.photoshop.com/products/mobile/nav<p>HackerNews Post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1622890
======
Rust
Clickers:

My Product: <http://hotkeys.gameweaver.com/>

Adobe's Product: <http://www.photoshop.com/products/mobile/nav>

HackerNews Post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1622890>

------
minalecs
Did Apple steal Delicious library idea... yeah probably. Just deal with it and
move forward with your idea.

clickable links: <http://www.delicious-monster.com/>

<http://www.apple.com/ipad/built-in-apps/ibooks.html>

~~~
matthaeus
Apple hired the guy who came up with that UI in the first place, so I wouldn't
go as far as saying they "stole" it.

~~~
minalecs
yeah but still the design doesn't belong to the designer but the company. Any
code you write, isn't yours, its the property of the company that is paying
you.

------
phlux
Looking at the adobe site - there is a young designer guy credited for
creating this.

Check and see if he has an HN account. Check and see if he commented in your
thread.

